# Asks Spot the Difference



## yates_rjw (Feb 23, 2015)

All,

After a little bit of help. I'm looking at an Ascaso I-Steel grinder but they do the I1 with flat burrs and the I2 with Conical burrs. Does anyone know if the I2 has the same inners as the standard Ascaso I2 as this seems to not get great reviews where as the I1 seems to be a good starter grinder. I like the looks of the I-Steel but don't want to buy something which looks good but in reality is a bit rubbish!

Thanks for your help

Rob


----------



## yates_rjw (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks supposed to read Ascaso not Asks (Loving auto correct!)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compact-grinder-1-closerlook.pdf


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

The Ascaso site has a contact us tab. They replied el rapido when I asked a question.


----------



## yates_rjw (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I can only hope you went , or will go , with the I-1 model . The I-2 is supposed to be really temperamental and has a serious retention problem .


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

frederickaj said:


> I can only hope you went , or will go , with the I-1 model . The I-2 is supposed to be really temperamental and has a serious retention problem .
> 
> View attachment 14799


Retention seams to be a recurring problem with conicals I believe from what I've read.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nature of the beast?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Just the way most are designed, they were meant to be used different to what people want from them.

T.


----------

